# Vossen Wheels | Engineered Art



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*[email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*

Vossen Wheels Authorized Dealer

Vossen Wheels features sizes ranging from 19" to 24" and widths from 8.5" to 12.5". All of their wheels are Tire Pressure Sensor compatible and most offer clearance for high performance big brake kits. If you are looking for a deep concave wheel, look no further!

*Wheel Line Up:*












































Vossen also carries many other forged series like their CG Series, Series 17, M-X Series, HC Series, GNS Series and so much more!

Vossen's infamous flow formed wheels are also available through us.
Flow formed wheels utilize an advanced manufacturing process that results in a lighter and stronger wheel compared to your typical cast aftermarket wheel!

*Heres how:*









Check out some of our customer photos of their Tesla Model 3 with the Vossen wheels.














































Here are some of our past Model S customers




























*GetYourWheels Advantage
100% Fitment Guarantee*
Our techs have over 20+ years in experience with aftermarket wheel and tires.
We focus on aggressive and fully functional wheel fitment, or whatever you desire.
Hub-centric balancing rings included (when applicable)

*GetYourWheels Ceramic Powdercoating* (Special Order)
Our GetYourWheels Ceramic Powdercoating is available in almost any color you can fathom. The ceramic base also ensures thermal protection for your one-of masterpiece. We have unique colors ranging from Ultra Sonic Blue, Tiffany Blue, and Mirror Turquoise just to list a few.

*Free Mounting & Balancing*
Order your tires from us and we'll mount and balance them prior to shipping them out so you can have them ready-to-mount when they arrive!
Hunter Auto34 Touchless Tire Mounter
Hunter GSP9700 - Road Force Balanced

*Contact me with any questions or interest at *
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## philkalarovich (Nov 7, 2018)

Went with the VFS2. Great look!


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

philkalarovich said:


> Went with the VFS2. Great look!


I am in Europe and I like them to order.
Give us the specifications: size, wide, offset, tires size.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SPRING SALE
HYBRID FORGED










Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HYBRID FORGED x MODEL 3
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF 2 X MATTE BLACK TESLA

Happy Friday
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Nothing better than a Model S with nice 20's

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF SERIES in Gold, Looks great on your White MODEL 3

Contact me for pricing
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

White and Gold....
Why not? looks great to me.

Financing available.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any Vossen HF-2 fans?

Contact me for pricing and availability

Thank you,
Lou
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VOSSEN HYBRID FORGED x Model Y

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or if you need a set.

Thank you,
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF3'S available for your Tesla

Email me for pricing and availability
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Hybrid Forged for your Tesla?

Contact me for details.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VOSSEN HF-5 available 
19's -22's for your Tesla

Contact me for pricing and availability
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF-5 in Matte Gunmetal

Inquire within
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Cool Wrap with Cool Wheels

Contact me for your Vossen Hybrid Forged set

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF-4T 
Get your MODEL Y set today.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*LC SERIES FORGED WHEELS available for custom order*

Contact me for details.
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
*Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

White and Gold Combo
My personal favorite.

Would you do this combo?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF2'S with PRINT WRAP MODEL 3

Contact me for your set.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF5 looks great on this stealth wrap TESLA*

Contact me for your set.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF3 on MODEL Y
The black on black works for me!

Contact me for your set
Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF-4T on Model 3*

Can't go wrong with Silver.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VOSSEN HF-5 available for the new MODEL S including the Plaid Beast.*


















*Upgraded finish is also available upon request.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF-5 Anthracite wrapped with Michelin PS 4S*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF4T 22 inch on Model X
Looks great together right?*

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF2'S looking proper on this Audi.*

Contact me for your *Vossen Hybrid Forged *needs!!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF-5 is the best selling Hybrid Forged from Vossen.

Order yours today. *

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The classy design of the VOSSEN HF-4T meets the Mercedes Benz S CLASS.*

Who's in for the modern multi spoke design with a twist!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF5 GLOSS BRONZE X AUDI Q7

Who's down for a set? Custom finish available.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184[/center]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
















Any fans of white on white combo?
Best selling Vossen wheels - HF5'S​*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VOSSEN HF-5 with CUSTOM SILVER FINISH.
available in 19-24 inches.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*New Model S with the HF3'S !! CLEAN.
These are 22x9.5 and 22x11*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts! TURN KEY
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF4T on this sexy EV from Germany!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The every popular VOSSEN HF-5 mounted on a BMW M2.

Custom offsets/finish available.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184
714 987 2505 text only​


----------

